# A Hiromoto find



## Benuser (Mar 31, 2015)

Just to let you know, a very attractively priced SLD honesuki by Hiromoto. Hope to tell you more about it in a few days.

http://japanesechefsknife.com/Hiromoto.html#Hiromoto


----------



## pleue (Mar 31, 2015)

thanks!


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 31, 2015)

I saw this the other day, if I used a honesuki I would be very interested


----------



## KCMande (Mar 31, 2015)

Benuser said:


> Hope to tell you more about it in a few days.



I have been meaning to pick up and start using a honesuki for a while now. Interested to hear your thoughts on this one.


----------



## Phaminator (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm considering of buying one myself too. Just for the sake of novelty and as a petty substitute. I'd definitely like to know what are your thoughts on it as well.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 31, 2015)

Any idea if this is single or double bevel?


----------



## pleue (Mar 31, 2015)

Good question, hoping single but I'll let you know


----------



## JBroida (Mar 31, 2015)

probably not single bevel, but highly asymmetric like most from seki
like this:


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 31, 2015)

Dardeau said:


> I saw this the other day, if I used a honesuki I would be very interested



I love my honesuki and find the short/stubby knife useful for not only breaking down chicken but also cutting proteins when I don't want to use a longer slicer. I also use it to strip corn off the cob into a bowl as the blade 'fits' the task well and doesn't run into the side of the bowl when cutting. 

k.


----------



## Miles (Apr 1, 2015)

I saw this as well and pulled the trigger. I thought the opportunity to check out an SLD honesuke was well worth it.


----------



## Miles (Apr 1, 2015)

Mine arrived yesterday. Overall, it seems to be of very reasonable quality. It is much more refined than I would expect, given the relatively modest price tag. It is a tad smaller both in length and height than what I'm used to using. Thus far that hasn't posed a significant challenge but if you have larger hands, it might be a bit petite.

The grind is quite even. It is as Jon described, as I would expect it to be. The delivered edge is even and very usable out if the box. 

The spine and other edges could benefit from some softening and rounding, but this isn't exactly unique to this knife. The level of finish is quite good. Transition from bolster to scales is smooth. The tang and rivets are equally smooth, as well. No gaps between bolster, tang, and scales. There is a noticable taper to the tang.

I used it with the factory edge to debone a full tray of chicken breasts and a couple trays of turkey thighs. No issues with performance. I will take it with me to work tomorrow to use in place of my usual Kikuichi. I expect it will do well, with no issues. I'm interested to see how the SLD steel performs over time. 

Given the low price tag, I think it's well worth consideration if the slightly petite size doesn't pose an issue. It definitely displays a better level of finish than some of the other options at the general price point.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for that very first review, Miles! Looking forward to reading your further findings.


----------



## Miles (Apr 4, 2015)

Having used it for a couple days, it has held up well. Handled more chicken, a case of cornish hens were split and trimmed. Handled all with aplomb. Again, the only thing I noticed was the slight difference in size. Not a problematic difference, just one that requires a minor adjustment.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 4, 2015)

That's great to know, Miles. I'll give the factory edge a fair chance.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 8, 2015)

Just received the knife. Very nice, large comfortable sandlewooden handle with a tang taper to maintain balance. Arrived with an edge fresh from the grinding wheel I guess, very coarse. Have refined it a bit on a Chosera 800, stropping and deburring on a 2k and split leather, ending with a few strokes on a Snow-white 8k. Hard stuff this SLD, but no hard sharpening. Remembers me of Aogami#2 and Super. Lot of bite.


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 9, 2015)

I love my cheap FKM honesuki for both its intended task and used as a petty for fun when just needing thin/shaved slices of an onion done in hand without being on the board.

Not to mention the low price on these seems like a steal considering what most brands charge for their honesukis relative to the rest of their line.


----------



## supersayan3 (Apr 14, 2015)

I just got mine as well.

Very nice fit and finish, love the colour of the wood handle. Cheap price compared to other honesukis.

Only problem is I have never used a honesuki, I dont know what to do with it. I'd better watch some videos. Judging by the size, I dont think it needs a round spine, since you will never pinch grip it, maybe only put your pointing finger over the spine.

If the knife is just for chickens, then I imagine the smaller size might not be a problem. Other honesukis I have seen in stores, 15cm or 18cm, seem to me a little large for chickens, but I have to check all these in action


----------



## frandinet (Apr 18, 2015)

My first honesuki, received it today. Before I used to break down chickens with a Tanaka Blue#2 petty. F&F very nice. Two chickens done, worked very well. I'm really happy that I got it.
http://imageshack.com/i/pd8slynPj


----------



## supersayan3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Beautiful photo! My handle is a little lighter colour, with less than half dark waters


----------



## supersayan3 (Apr 27, 2015)

I will write about one more Hiromoto find: 30cm Wa Gyuto! Just received it. I dont know if I will ever use it(way too long blade), but I am happy I got it!

I wanted to buy Andy's custom handle, but never happened.

Knife blade is great, rounded spine, handle needs some laquer. All in all a beauty.

Came in a plain long black box, no stickers, no nothing. I like it, it adds to character.

Beautifully sharp OOTB, cuts papper zig-zag like soft butter

Hiromoto AS 27cm gyuto, looks and feels small next to it

Only thing I regret, is that older version had chiseled letters on both sides of the blade, mine has only to right side.

Still very happy with it!


----------



## Duckfat (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting this! What a great find. This is exactly what I had been looking for. I wanted something other than a cleaver for dealing with Chickens but most of the options I was finding were a lot more $$. Looks like a great value. 

Dave


----------



## pleue (Apr 27, 2015)

Damn I stared at that 300 for a while and didn't pull the trigger and now they are sold ouy


----------



## Duckfat (May 4, 2015)

Mine arrived today. I sort of land right in the middle of what others have posted. Great quality knife for the $$$. F&F is very nice. One side of the spine on mine is smooth but the other could use just a little love. No biggie. The edge on mine is not polished but not coarse either and the grind is fairly even. Very workable right out of the box. The profile is exactly as Jon had suggested-no surprises there or with the length however the profile is slightly more compact in height than I had anticipated.
I was truly surprised by how well balanced the knife feels and while there is no shinogi line one side of the blade is thicker than the other with a very smooth rounded transition giving the knife a sort of pseudo single bevel feel.
I'm glad I saw this thread and even happier I ordered. I'll post back after I've had a chance to sharpen and use this one.

Dave

Dave


----------



## supersayan3 (May 4, 2015)

Left side is flat.
Master did it short and long, so it can be used for slicing tasks as well. 55mm vs 60mm width on the western version.
When you pinch grip it, doesnt feel so long. Most workable.
Master is an idealist and philanthropist.
Aogami super, 30+cm, octagonal handle, buffalo bolster, rounded spine, saya.. all for $220, including post and merchants profit.
Master Nagao must be a Holly Person <3

Older generation, different people, more honest and pure.

Respect


----------



## Timthebeaver (May 4, 2015)

300mm Hiromoto AS wa gyuto? I thought that knife was discontinued about 3/4 years ago. 

Koki used to offer a 270mm wa sujihiki too, but that's going even further back.


----------



## supersayan3 (May 4, 2015)

Last 9 pieces stock,found in the Hiromoto factory recently. Still appears at the Koki'S Hiromoto page as sold out

Man of great integrity Master Nagao.

All brands when they become popular, they sky rocket the prices. Master Nagao, listens to the comments, makes his products more towards the customers desires, and keeps the same price


----------



## Benuser (May 30, 2015)

Just to let you know the SLD honesuki is available again. Not the most refined, but a crazy aggressive edge with any angle.


----------



## Benuser (Jul 2, 2015)

Another Hiromoto finding is the NIS-10 series, made of Aus-10. I've got their 270mm. Very light, very thin, compared to both recent Hiromotos and Misonos. To be compared to very good AEB-L. $130 + $7 shipping.
Comes with an edge that won't hold -- it's there just to make your sharpening a bit easier. Put a decent edge on it and you will be amazed.


----------



## mark76 (Jul 2, 2015)

Ben, when I look at the pic of the honesuki on JCK, it loks as if the tang is wider than the handle. (The tang seems to protrude from the handle.) Is it or is that just an optical illusion?


----------



## Benuser (Jul 2, 2015)

You really should ask Mr Iwahara. Mine has a bolster and three rivets, new ones seem to have no stainless bolster. [email protected]


----------

